# Cheap vs. Expensive (regular?) Dechlorinators



## igirisujin (7 Jan 2021)

Hello,

I've just been wondering today about the reliability of cheaper dechlorinators. I've been using one from the pet section of the local supermarket here in Japan. It sits next to ones by Tetra etc., but costs 5-6x less (about ￥100/70p per bottle).

Would you be wary of a cheap dechlorinator, or is it likely just a branding issue? Japanese products tend to be more reliable than some nearby countries. 

Thanks,
Igirisujin


----------



## ScareCrow (7 Jan 2021)

My thought would be to check that they both treat chlorine and chloramine. Normally I buy pond dechlorinator as it's the same product as aquarium dechlorinator but more concentrated and works out cheaper. For almost the same price of 100ml aquarium dechlorinator I get 500ml of pond dechlorinator. For comparison the 100ml bottle of aquarium dechlorinator states that it treats 200l of tap water. Where as the 500ml of pond dechlorinator states that it treats 4540l of tap water.


----------



## mort (7 Jan 2021)

I don't think it's possible to say how they compare without knowing the exact formula they use. You are likely getting a massive discount because it doesn't have a shiny designed bottle with a brand on but concentration can vary massively, so they might not be like for like.

As an example seachem prime 100ml treats 4000l of water. Tetra aquasafe 100ml treats 200l (that's some expensive magic blue water you are paying for),  so look at the recommendations on the bottle and perhaps overdose slightly if you aren't confident it will do the job fully.


----------



## not called Bob (7 Jan 2021)

they will often decay in time, So check the manufacture date if buying ready mixed.

the cheapest option for chlorine is sodium thiosulphate, its a white. crystalline substance that only a small amount will neutralise a large amount of chlorinated water and is what is in the ready made bottles in many cases.  Probably cost under £5 to treat many cubes of water,


----------



## jaypeecee (7 Jan 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> My thought would be to check that they both treat chlorine and chloramine.





mort said:


> I don't think it's possible to say how they compare without knowing the exact formula they use.



Hi @igirisujin 

As more water companies are turning to chloramine instead of chlorine as a disinfectant, I agree with what @ScareCrow said above.

Unfortunately, many manufacturers of aquarium dechlorinators do not disclose the exact formula they use. Personally, I don't have a problem with this if the product in question does what is required of it and doesn't do anything untoward. One example of the latter is if the dechlorinator includes Aloe Vera, which can apparently affect the gills of some fish. You may find the following to be useful:






						Water conditioners - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
					






					www.theaquariumwiki.com
				




Happy reading!

JPC


----------

